# Macromedia Flash MX 2004 - EN vs. DE



## umek (17. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich suche eine Programmübersetzung von Macromedia Flash MX 2004 EN auf 
Macromedia Flash MX 2004 DE. Die Befehle lassen sich ja leider nicht immer 1zu1
übersetzen. Für Photoshop und Fireworks bin ich fündig geworden ... 
ich kann für FMX04 aber leider nichts finden. 

Hat da jmd ein Link für mich? 

rgds umek


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. August 2004)

Warum rufst du nicht einfach bei Macromedia an? Die können dir doch da am ehesten weiterhelfen... (Umtausch o.ä.)


----------



## umek (17. August 2004)

Haben die auch eine Abtl. die einem die englischen Tutorials übersetzen?

Cool ... dann ruf ich da an!


----------

